# Conflit entre famille



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, hier en fin de journée je reçois l’appel d’une maman en pleurs. Elle m’apprend que le papa de E lui a envoyé un message pour lui dire que la prochaine fois que S est malade, de ne pas me l’emmener car E est malade, 2 nuits qu’il ne dort pas et que moi aussi je suis malade. Ça me choque mais je ne suis pas surprise. Les 2 familles sont amies même s’ils se fréquentent moins qu’avant. J’ai signalé dès le levé de sieste que E avait peut-être une conjonctivite et le nez qui commençait à couler mais aucun rdv pris chez le médecin. Il a déjà eu une conjonctivite qui a dégénéré alors que j’avais demandé un traitement afin de pouvoir l’accueillir et que la maman m’avait répondu ok. Sauf que « son traitement » c’était seulement du Dacryoserum. S traîne depuis des semaines,   Il y a eu rechute la semaine dernière: nez qui coule et toux. La maman ne juge pas nécessaire de consulter un médecin. Depuis mercredi soir je suis malade et je dors mal malgré les gestes barrière de ma part et l’aération toutes les heures pendant 10 min. Cette nuit a été une cata, pas endormie avant 1h du matin et réveillée à 5h30. Je suis fatiguée et je vais devoir affronter la maman de E qui va se plaindre de S (pas présent aujourd’hui) alors qu’elle va me confier son propre fils contagieux.  Les rhumes c’est de saison et je me vois mal refuser l’accueil.


----------



## Nougat (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Respirez un bon coup, zen...
Vous n y êtes pour rien. 

Vous dites aux parents,  chez moi c est une mini collectivité comme ce sera le cas quand vos enfants iront à l école.
Merci de ne pas me mêler au conflit.
Et fin de la discussion. 

Et franchement si vous n êtes pas bien, arrêtez vous, et soignez vous.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour le problème des familles amies ne vous regarde pas si elles se parlent en dehors de chez vous. Vous leur dites que vous acceptez de recevoir les enfants qui ont un rhume mais encore faut il qu'ils aient consulté un médecin pour savoir de quoi l'enfant souffre .


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Le problème c’est que je suis au milieu et je sens les reproches venir ce matin parce que j’ai accepté d’accueillir S. Financièrement je ne peux me permettre une retenue de salaire pour enfant malade ni d’être en arrêt avec les 3 jours de carence. Et ça ne dérange pas la famille de E que je l’accueil alors qu’il a une conjonctivite et qu’apparemment il n’est pas en forme et aucune consultation médicale non plus


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

répondez lui simplement que vous acceptez les enfants malade et que lui est bien content de confier le sien alors qu'il est aussi malade


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

La conjonctive est très contagieuse c'est un tort de recevoir l'enfant. Et toi as tu consulté si tu es malade au point de ne pas dormir il faudrait savoir ce que tu as pour un traitement même si tu travailles. Et travaille masquée quand un petit est malade.


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour un rhume, on ne peut pas refuser l'accueil, mais pour une conjonctivite, on peut,  je te conseille de lui dire que sans traitement prescrit par un médecin, tu refusera l'accueil, cela la motivera à consulter et t'évitera la contamination qui risque de te couter plus chère, si plusieurs PE te donnent un certificat médical.
Tu dois aussi poser des limites, pour le bien de tous.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> répondez lui simplement que vous acceptez les enfants malade et que lui est bien content de confier le sien alors qu'il est aussi malade


C’est ce que j’ai l’intention de lui dire


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> La conjonctive est très contagieuse c'est un tort de recevoir l'enfant. Et toi as tu consulté si tu es malade au point de ne pas dormir il faudrait savoir ce que tu as pour un traitement même si tu travailles. Et travaille masquée quand un petit est malade.


C’est ce que je compte dire à la maman mais il en a déjà eu une et j’avais indiqué que j’accueillais si traitement. Elle m’avait dit oui sauf que j’ai découvert que c’était uniquement une solution de lavage ! De mon côté j’ai rdv cet aprem chez le médecin et je travaille masquée depuis la semaine dernière


----------



## Chouchou301 (10 Octobre 2022)

Un peu égoïste ce parent que ça arrange que vous gardiez son enfant malade (sans avis médical) mais ça le dérange que vous fassiez de même avec vos autres accueillis ("faites ce que je dis mais pas ce que je fais")... qu'ils soient amis ou pas ça ne vous concerne pas, ce sont vos PE de 2 contrats différents.
Il est temps que tout le monde se soigne avant que ça n'empire ! Ne leur laissez pas le choix, ils doivent consulter pour le bien de leur enfant.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

J’hallucine le papa de E se permet de s’en prendre à la maman de S mais hier sa femme ( elle était absente toute la journée) lui a demandé d’aller à la maison médicale de garde et il ne l’a pas fait car soi-disant l’œil ne coulait pas. Elle a fait dîner son fils tôt et hop le médecin de garde. Au moins il a un traitement et rdv cet aprem avec le médecin traitant


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

restez en retrait, ne vous en mêlez pas là c'est à la maman de S d'envoyer chier ce papa


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> restez en retrait, ne vous en mêlez pas là c'est à la maman de S d'envoyer chier ce papa


Je reste neutre. La femme du monsieur m’en a parlé et j’ai fait comme si je n’étais pas au courant de l’embrouille. Elle trouve qu’il a exagéré.


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui faites la naïve, hormis le bon sens de dire d'aller consulter. Nous avons le devoir de discrétion professionnelle, vous n'êtes pas censée être au courant de toutes ces histoires des feux de l'amour. Plus neutre vous serez, mieux ce sera pour l'avenir. Ne prenez jamais partie.


----------

